# Cannot rebuild mencoder nor mplayer



## t0ken (Jan 17, 2012)

Upon trying to upgrade these two ports, I've run into the following issue, which appears the same for both ports:


```
/usr/local/bin/ld: osdep/getch2.o: undefined reference to symbol 'tgetnum'
/usr/local/bin/ld: note: 'tgetnum' is defined in DSO /usr/local/lib/libtinfo.so.5.9 so try adding it to the linker command line
/usr/local/lib/libtinfo.so.5.9: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake: *** [mencoder] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mencoder.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mencoder.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mencoder.
```

Anyone else having a similar problem?  I've tried rebuilding ffmpeg & ncurses, to no avail.  I always upgrade my ports tree before trying to build any ports.

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had the same exact error.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a ports tree from 12 January and mplayer built fine then.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jan 18, 2012)

same issue


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2012)

Same here


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, crap. Was about to check freshports to see which port changed between 12-01 and now. 

Ran into the "Stop SOPA" business :e


----------



## jgripe (Jan 18, 2012)

Try to add --extra-ldflags=-ltinfo to CONFIGURE_ARGS in mencoder/Makefile, and rebuild.


----------



## pboehmer (Jan 18, 2012)

Had the same problem with mencoder/mplayer not building.  I updated ports this morning and both ports build fine now.  Hiccup?


----------



## renice (Jan 18, 2012)

Problem was fixed a few hours ago: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=164244


----------

